# ohman: [email protected]: Re: Mahnung



## TimTaylor (27 August 2008)

Das an eine email adresse, die ich letzte woche eingerichtet habe,
und nur bei einer stelle bekannt ist:



> Absender  	 noreply(at)nurkredit.de <noreply(at)nurkredit.de>
> Empfänger 	Peter.xx.x(at)directbox.de
> Datum 	gesendet am 27.08.2008 06:40:38 Uhr, empfangen am 27.08.2008 06:45:57 Uhr
> Betreff 	Re: Mahnung
> ...



XXXX und YYYY Waren Zwei Verschiedene Refferer. 
Abartig dieses Volk.

AAABER: 
Die Nachrichten wurden an das Spam-Team gemeldet. Wir bedanken uns für Ihre Beteiligung.

In Diesem Sinne, das musste einfach mal raus.


----------



## wahlhesse (27 August 2008)

*AW: ohman: [email protected]: Re: Mahnung*

Da würde ich der einen Stelle, welcher Du die EMail-Adresse gegeben hast, mal auf die Finger klopfen. Wenn privat, ist der Rechner desjenigen verseucht. Wenn geschäftlich, entweder auch oder es werden fröhlich Daten verkauft.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## jupp11 (27 August 2008)

*AW: ohman: [email protected]: Re: Mahnung*

haben offensichtlich  auch versucht Blogs zu vermüllen ( dort gelöscht)
"Tuesday, August 05, 2008"  aus dem  Googlecache



> Creation Date: 28-aug-2007


 existiert schon länger , läuft aber wohl nicht
jedenfalls kaum Treffer

http://www.webnews.de/kommentare/20...artet-in-Deutschland-Schweiz-Oesterreich.html
wollen wohl mit aller Gewalt in den social  network  Markt

sevenFlakes.de  verlinkt sofort weiter auf *.com


----------



## TimTaylor (27 August 2008)

*AW: ohman: [email protected]: Re: Mahnung*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Da würde ich der einen Stelle, welcher Du die EMail-Adresse gegeben hast, mal auf die Finger klopfen. Wenn privat, ist der Rechner desjenigen verseucht. Wenn geschäftlich, entweder auch oder es werden fröhlich Daten verkauft.
> 
> LG
> wahlhesse



Ja, Das war eine Geschäftliche Email Adresse, 
ich benutze zwar (nur) WebMail mit einen -Eigentlich- SEHR guten Spamfilter, 
Aber alles können die auch nicht Filtern. Trotzdem ein Ärgernis.
und zumal, was sollen die Angestellten & Partner denken, wenn 
in meinen Postfach eine "Mahnung" auftaucht, und das Publik wird.
ich werde später noch die Institution Anschreiben, welche diese Adresse
von mir Bekommen hat. Zufälligerweise haben die auch was mit Finanzen am Hut.
Sehr Nervig das alles.


----------



## TimTaylor (27 August 2008)

*Klarstellung nach PN von SevenFlakes.*

Post entfernt.
ich werde es als HTML auf meine seite laden.

http://websurfer.8k.com/ tadaa


----------



## Teleton (28 August 2008)

*AW: ohman: [email protected]: Re: Mahnung*

Sehr schön ist ja dieser Hinweis von Nurkredit.de 





> Diese E-Mail wurde über www .{Domain}. de an folgende Adresse gesendet: {Footer}, bei dem die {Firma} Sponsor war, angemeldet haben und die dortigen AGB (Teilnahmebedingungen) akzeptiert haben. Dieses Mailing ist eine Anzeige unseres Kunden, der dafür inhaltlich verantwortlich ist und schließt jegliche Regressansprüche gegen {Firma} aus.


----------



## TimTaylor (3 September 2008)

*AW: ohman: [email protected]: Re: Mahnung*

so rein interessenhalber würde ich gerne mal wissen, ob bei den Administratoren schon 
eine Anfrage Bzgl. meiner IP bzw. Email Adresse von denen kam.


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2008)

*AW: ohman: [email protected]: Re: Mahnung*

Wenn es so wäre würde ich denen weder die Adresse herausgeben, noch Dir das sagen.
Ich gebe diese Daten nur aufgrund gesetzlicher Verpflichtungen heraus, gegenüber den von Dir genannten vermag ich eine solche nicht zu erkennen.


----------

